# 2008 WY Sage Grouse - Every Gauge



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a lot of sage grouse in WY. This year is a good year and there are enough grouse for me to get 8 or 10 birds if that's what I want to do and if I can give about half of them away; not going over the possession limit of 4 at one time.

2008 was a super year for sage grouse and I limited out with 5 different gauges in 5 days. Here's some pics of the 5 in 5, some of which are in focus. I hope you enjoy them:

.410 870 Remington pump, modified choke, #5 shot:


One .410 grouse was a boomer:


28 gauge Remington 870 pump, full choke, #6 shot 


Mahogany stock:


20 gauge Remington 11-48, full choke, #4 shot 




16 gauge Winchester Model 12 pump, modified choke, #5 shot:




12 gauge Remington Model 870 pump, Modified choke, #5 shot:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Where's the cocobolo atlatl?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Where's the cocobolo atlatl?


Mine is Osage Orange. :smile:

Atlatl's are illegal in Wyoming dangit.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yesterday I was hunting the same area I did back in 2008 when I used the .410 on the 5 in 5. As far as I know I'm the only one, with the exception of a few friends and relatives, that hunt this place. And no one uses a .410 for crying out loud, "it's like using a rifle" my dad always said.

So yesterday I found one of my .410 empties from the 2008 5 in 5 and the find made me think of the those wonderful 5 fall days I spent sage grouse hunting back then:


I don't always pick up my empties while hunting upland game. I don't use a dog so I prefer to keep my eye on where the bird went down instead of looking around on the ground next to me for my empties. But I try to pick up any empty I find otherwise, spent shells from hunts gone by I see while walking around.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump, 5 limits in 5 days, 5 different guns, 5 different hunting places.

Kinda goes along with the thread in the Upland Game forum about what firearms members use for upland game birds.

This year sucked


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

wyogoob said:


> Yesterday I was hunting the same area I did back in 2008 when I used the .410 on the 5 in 5. As far as I know I'm the only one, with the exception of a few friends and relatives, that hunt this place. And no one uses a .410 for crying out loud, "it's like using a rifle" my dad always said.
> 
> So yesterday I found one of my .410 empties from the 2008 5 in 5 and the find made me think of the those wonderful 5 fall days I spent sage grouse hunting back then:
> 
> ...


I love finding old weathered high powered rifle shells out on points or deep in canyons.
I wish those empties could talk.
Was it a big buck or bull?
Connected or got away?


----------

